# Media for fluval 406



## clambier (Jun 4, 2017)

Hi I am setting up a new 75 gallon planted tank with a fluval 406 filter. I have been reading that I should change some of the media for some of the trays in the filter. I have fluorite black substrate and a Dennis planted +24/7 led .

What do you suggest


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

I'd keep the 4 long sponges that go into the red holder. The two fine sponges that go in the bottom tray are also good. These should last a long time before they lose their shape and need to be replaced.

The charcoal I'd keep for use in the future after you've medicated the water column and want to remove any residual medications. You can go without charcoal for a planted tank. If you want to try something many people say is better, look at Seachem's Purigen. However, even that isn't really needed.

I believe the bio media is sufficient. Not that I've done any head-to-head testing. You'll get a lot of opinions about what bio media is the best.

Not sure what else comes with the Fluval 406. Probably some polishing pads? If so, I'd use them and then when they're dirty replace them with the far cheaper polyfil you buy in a bag.

If you want to clean the rubber gasket say monthly, you can buy 100% silicone grease at hardware stores or online. The tiny little tubes from pet stores are expensive.


----------



## Pocky (Jun 20, 2015)

I have one of these filters. I made the mistake of filling it up with a lot of Seachem Matrix. It was a waste of money, they're just rocks. I find it works better if you just use the stock media/setup, then some of the empty trays or space put in cheap poly floss. Just buy that big ass roll at bigals and put the floss in there. Every time you clean it out just chuck the floss out. Rinse everything else.


----------

